# LF: Small bag or about 2 lbs of Caribsea Crystal River white sand



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

As per title above. Let me know if you have some and where you are located.
I prefer closer to the Fraser Valley or Tri cities.

Thanks!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Or any idea who sells this?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Try doing a quick search on this forum. There's a ton of eheims and rena canister filters for sale.http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-all-20-canister-filters-20g-long-tank-sets-x2-shrimp-n-planted-items-40770/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta 150gal starfire front pane glass 4 footer tank with double corner 1.5" overflow if interested. mint condition
Custom made tank


input80 said:


> Still looking


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Bump Thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I saw some very nice one at Aquarium West this afternoon

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nevermind the buggy posts are gone.

Thanks, I'm just not in that part of town of often but I'll keep it in mind.


----------

